# 5 Beautiful Ring-Neck Doves Free to a Good Home



## Octavian1756 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a beautiful family of 5 ring-neck doves who have lived with me for 12 years in my home in New York City. Though I love them very much, my life situation has recently changed rather drastically: I now live alone and am doing work which involves frequent travel. It has become increasingly difficult, expensive, and worrisome to provide care for my doves, to the point where I see no alternative but to adopt them out.

My doves deserve only the best, most responsible and loving home, and they must stay together as a family. If you would be able to help me or know anyone who could, I would work with you for as long as it would take to find the right situation. I look forward to hearing from you. I'll happily answer queries and supply photos and anything else you may need.


----------

